# Nipple to Elbow, or Spur this SAT?



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Headed out SAT, day trip. It is 58 miles from the Destin Sea Buoy to the Spur and to the Elbow.

Where would you head and why?


----------



## 301bLLC (Nov 23, 2013)

What are you looking for?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Billfish, Wahoo, Dolphin and Tuna 
I don't Swordfish and I don't deep drop
Rigs are 125 miles from Destin, Too far


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Lloyds, because I like fishing by myself


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Lloyds, because I like fishing by myself


 
LOL, I don't have the time or $$$ for Lloyds, it is lonely and it's good down there.....


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Spur.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

From the man himself.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom Hilton said:


> Spur.


Thanks Tom!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What would you really want to target more than anything? If you say "anything really" I won't be able to help


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Lloyds, because I like fishing by myself


Why even post this?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

131 for me.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Fished from the edge through the nipple to the spur and around then back to the 131 and back northeast . Tons of bait north of the nipple and in shallow 350-450 and on the nipple . Busted up line 10 miles south of 131 but big patches. No real bait or lines in the northern canyon, but water looked great , just a void of life. Lots of chickens and some super chickens on the big patches and a couple wahoos . Water was clean blue green @ nipple and blue at the spur but no real current forming anything , If I was going tomorrow I would stick it out in close around the bait pods and look for ******, or run out into the southern canyon looking for the man in the blue suit!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

recess said:


> Fished from the edge through the nipple to the spur and around then back to the 131 and back northeast . Tons of bait north of the nipple and in shallow 350-450 and on the nipple . Busted up line 10 miles south of 131 but big patches. No real bait or lines in the northern canyon, but water looked great , just a void of life. Lots of chickens and some super chickens on the big patches and a couple wahoos . Water was clean blue green @ nipple and blue at the spur but no real current forming anything , If I was going tomorrow I would stick it out in close around the bait pods and look for ******, or run out into the southern canyon looking for the man in the blue suit!


those kind of reports are what we need more of thanks for the report should help lots of guys make there game plane


----------

